# Vapeowave concentrates



## Zahz

i was going through some vendors and came across VapeOwave. I would like to know if any of you guys gave their concentrates a try. 

thanks


----------



## zadiac

I do not like that they don't specify if the concentrate is from Capella or TFA, etc. Some flavors brands are better/stronger than others and I buy my flavors according to that. Until they put that on the site, I cannot buy from them, because I do not know what I'm buying. Maybe it's just me.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mike

I'm of the same sentiments. I've been creating my own concentrates recently and even my ingredients for those are branded. If there's no chain of responsibility or MSDS, I'm not interested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

I bought some flavours from them, will let you know what I think once I've mixed up some stuff...


----------



## Zahz

Thanks that will help me a lot in placing my order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

I added to my cart 
Pina colada
Marshmallow 
Vanilla
Custard 
Cream soda 
Condensed milk 
Strawberry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tchwank247

Would also love to know how it compares.......


----------



## Tom. F

Even me, I'm interested.


----------



## theoS

who got the biggest virility o concentrate


----------



## Silver

theoS said:


> who got the biggest virility o concentrate



Virility?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox

Zahz said:


> i was going through some vendors and came across VapeOwave. I would like to know if any of you guys gave their concentrates a try.
> 
> thanks


mailed em a while back to know if they were tfa cappela ey=tc as i wanted to order had no reply


----------



## Yiannaki

Eequinox said:


> mailed em a while back to know if they were tfa cappela ey=tc as i wanted to order had no reply


Don't waste your time with them 

Chat to @drew from http://valleyvapour.co.za/

He has the widest DIY concentrates selection under one roof. 

Shipping is R75 - 00 as he's based in Cape Town.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

Yiannaki said:


> Don't waste your time with them
> 
> Chat to @drew from http://valleyvapour.co.za/
> 
> He has the widest DIY concentrates selection under one roof.
> 
> Shipping is R75 - 00 as he's based in Cape Town.


fantastic thank you


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Ok so I mixed up a bunch of different juice this morning and I must say the concentrates are very nice. Haven't steeped yet obviously so I'll report back in a week or so...


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Look - I vape loads, and flavour is my game! I have been supporting vapeovawe - and i'm really impressed with their service, delivery, and the flavours are excellent. If you want to know what exactly is TFA or Capella - just phone them, they are really responsive on email also. They have been my concentrate vapeshop of choice for the last 4 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

I'm gonna give it a shot, it's half the price of the TFA and CAP concentrates. Have any of you guys tried 
Banana 
Marshmallow 
Cream soda 
Strawberry 
Pina colada 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

I tried the marshmallow and strawberry, both very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapeowave

Chukin'Vape said:


> Look - I vape loads, and flavour is my game! I have been supporting vapeovawe - and i'm really impressed with their service, delivery, and the flavours are excellent. If you want to know what exactly is TFA or Capella - just phone them, they are really responsive on email also. They have been my concentrate vapeshop of choice for the last 4 months.



Thanks Chukin, most appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Vapeowave why dont you state the name on the site, we all follow recipes that ask for TFA or FA and now we have to phone you to ask


----------



## Eequinox

kimbo said:


> @Vapeowave why dont you state the name on the site, we all follow recipes that ask for TFA or FA and now we have to phone you to ask


thats why i did not buy from them i am cautious about what i use i did mail them and had no relpy so they lost R1000.00 sale tough titties i don't slag of vendors but when it comes to bad service i will say my say


----------



## Vapeowave

zadiac said:


> I do not like that they don't specify if the concentrate is from Capella or TFA, etc. Some flavors brands are better/stronger than others and I buy my flavors according to that. Until they put that on the site, I cannot buy from them, because I do not know what I'm buying. Maybe it's just me.



Hi Zadiac,

TFA and Capella is a brand we all know, our concertrates are sourced from a international Lab and made to spec what they have learned in the industry, these are not from china if you had that in mind, The lab has been producing natural flavor extracts for the last 19 /20 years to flavoring / food and beverage companies internationally , there is no brand to them, thus the response to many DIY'ers the brand is vapowave concertrates as i cant give a brand as there is NO brand, All Flavors are free of toxic ingredients, complies with FAO/WHO directives and has been manufactured under strict sanitary conditions. We hold a Certificate of Analysis for each flavor and this is available upon request.

Concerning the % on flavors i have made many posts for guide lines on the concertrates, i would suggest using 6-10% on most concertrates, never going over a 15 - 20% mark on more complex DIY juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Vapeowave I think what people are asking is, what's the name on the invoice you get when you order your bulk stock?


----------



## Vapeowave

Eequinox said:


> mailed em a while back to know if they were tfa cappela ey=tc as i wanted to order had no reply


Hi Eequinox,
We normally work around the clock answering mails to our best ability, not sure what your mail addy is but we make sure we get to each and every mail, im almost sure we did not get a mail from you as we would of replied, if we did apologies, please drop us a mail @ info@vapeowave.co.za
We have had clients mail us at 1 or eve 2am weekdays and weekends and when we can we reply, Vapowave started as to Ex smokers that has been vaping for going 3years give or take, this is still a side business for us and its not our main income, We have tried our best to bring the comunity with the best products and at the best prices in town as you can agree with me that the vape budget can get tight, we have merge vapeowave our other business creating a local store for a client to walk in, have a look and test a flavor or 3 if she or he would like to. We have been following all the correct ways to make sure we are in the clear as we also Vapers and also have the concern what we vape, as mentioned in earlier posts all our eliquid range ie vaporfi has been FDA Approved and all our Diy concertrates, Nicotine, PG and VG is the pharmaceutical grade or better and we hold certificates of analysis on each one of these items, im not to sure but there is alot of branded names of eliquids and Diy products on the market, i have not to date had any vendor or flavor company including TFA, Flavor west and capella providing me with a full run down and certificate of analysis on there products.
We have entered into the vape community with the correct mind set as we are also fellow vapers with families, kids and responsibility and also have the same questions as each and every vaper, thus also one of the reasons we embarked on this journey, i for once can say i know what i vape and im happy to share it fellow vapers.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Vapeowave

Mike said:


> @Vapeowave I think what people are asking is, what's the name on the invoice you get when you order your bulk stock?


Hi Mike, i do hear you i would be glade to share this, but i don't walk into a pick and pay and ask for there invoices or supplier list as that is there success and key to there business, i can provide the appropriate certificates of analysis for any uncertainties on our DIY range from nic, pg,vg and concertrates as everything compiles with the FAO/WHO directives, does any other vendor supply this to there clients or give away a recipe to a client?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Although things like MSDS and proper analysis help, the fact that you compare that to asking PnP about their supplier raises flags for me. What people are looking for is reputability and I'm sorry to say, but Vapeowave concentrates are not reputable. How are we to be certain that there aren't things such as titanium dioxide, let alone things like acetoin or AP? What if there are trace amount of lipids or silica? The fact that you're not willing to be transparent about the source makes it sounds as though it will not hold up to scrutiny. You're a local company selling flavours from an international compositor. The big brands have all been open to be challenged and generally held up well and changed when necessary. As I've said in the past, I've been making my own concentrates and even then, the company I buy from has a name. Sadly people here in SA aren't as critical as we should be and sometimes cheap out - even here on ecigssa, guys are buying this stuff with no further proof than your word that it's safe to use - that's not a statement on you as a person as I'm sure you're good for your word, but what if you've been lied to? I've had a supplier lie to me about ingredients in the past. It happens. However I was able to follow up and confirm for myself and then make an informed decision.

At the end of the day, inhalation is a very different ball game and although you can speak about FAO and WHO, often it's not exhaustive in terms of safety.


----------



## Vapeowave

Any ways, guys its personal choice,i buy white bread you might buy brown, we are a relatively new to the vape community and been running our DIY selection for a bit over 2months and store since June 2015 and thus far we have not had any negative complaints but only positive feedback concerning our concertrates, one or two guys has mentioned a flavor was not for them but it has been a 95% positive on our concertrates, i personal have had branded concertrates and i must admit there has been some that is just not toooo tasty, last night we hit 1500 concertrates bottled in just over 2 months of running they DIY project, and thanks to each and every one you you guys, as a small business there has been a few ups and down concerning 3rd parties like couriers companies faulty units/mods "2 to date" parcels missing bottles broken due to couriers, getting the correct bottle and labeling. since we started vapeowave as a side business we have been working around the clock as its just not a business to us but rather it has become a passion to us and we just lovin IT. we try our best to accommodate each and every client and giving feedback on matters asap, we have grown from day 1 and aim to grow bigger and better with each and every client we have, we try to bring in only but the latest best and hardware at the best price for you.
So please feel free to pop in at our store or pop us a mail requesting any info we can assist with, or even just a request on how we can assist you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike

@Vapeowave it takes longer than 2 months to develop cancer from the inhalation of dangerous compounds. Again, unless I'm certain, as someone who's vaping as the safer choice, let alone as a vendor, I'm not willing to take that risk, thanks.


----------



## zadiac

@Vapeowave , so none of your flavor concentrates are of the following manufactureres?

LorAnn
Capella
Flavour Art
The Flavor Apprentice
Flavor West

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Vapeowave said:


> Hi Mike, i do hear you i would be glade to share this, but i don't walk into a pick and pay and ask for there invoices or supplier list as that is there success and key to there business, i can provide the appropriate certificates of analysis for any uncertainties on our DIY range from nic, pg,vg and concertrates as everything compiles with the FAO/WHO directives, does any other vendor supply this to there clients or give away a recipe to a client?


ok hold on i think you are missing the plot a bit here we as diy mixers i think you would agree we are looking for certain types of concentrates for recipes we want to try that recommend certain makes of concentrates that is what i am on about i could not give two toots about other sourced and verified and tested stuff people tend to be brand loyal and trust certain brands as they have been tried by other vapers etc granted like you said many "suppliers" will not supply proof of quality" and what not and that is the risk we take. By playing all cloak and dagger as if people want to steal your suppliers and all that has cast doubt as to how safe and good those concentrates are and quite frankly has put me off all together all that you could have said is these concentrates are sourced from alternative suppliers not all this hoo ha THIS MAKES YOUR BRAND LOOK VERY DODGY INDEED


----------



## rogue zombie

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Ok so I mixed up a bunch of different juice this morning and I must say the concentrates are very nice. Haven't steeped yet obviously so I'll report back in a week or so...



Lol... I don't think the serious DIY'er cares less what they taste like. Unless we know, what the name is, in the entrance of the company, where, the stuff, is produced. Simple really 

But I don't need a reply. I moved on the first time this subject popped up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington

Dont you make your own concentrates @Mike? Can you prove they are safe? Attacking these guys is not fair and they have clearly stated they will provide as much info as they can. If you don't like it don't buy it.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

@Vapington yes I can. 

Look at it how you want. I disagree.


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo

Has anyone actually asked to see the certificates? Would the certificates confirm these flavours safe?


----------



## Vapeowave

Hi, this is Johan from Vapeowave, Clint my partner posted last night. Let me answer all questions in one post.

@zadiac Our flavors are not produced by any of the companies above but we will stock selected TFA, Capella and Flavor West concentrates in around 1 month I estimate. We will still be expanding our own range as well since it is more affordable and some flavors exceeds taste and less % needed on DIY Eliquids compared to some of the flavors of manufacturers above. Needless to say it conforms to specifications and exclude harmful ingredients as mentioned below.

@Mike @Eequinox, @r0gue z0mbie, I actually laughed when I saw the criticism on this post last night since I had the same criticism in one of my other successful businesses within the first 6 months after startup in 2008. Anyone can buy and sell TFA, Capella etc but when someone creates a new brand or anything that is "new" it will be scrutinized. This is human behavior and resistance to change most of the time (or perhaps afraid of competition lol..). Even though TFA is sold in South Africa for a few years they only started to remove Diketone such as Diacetyl, Acetoin and Acetyl Propionyl in 2014 from some flavors, post below for reference. We have this knowledge upfront (and 100’s of other studies) and as attached letter received from flavor supplier these materials are not present. We confirmed many of these materials before not to be present before resale to the public (Diketone, Diacetyl, Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl, 2-3 Hexanedione, 2-3 HeptanedioneD, Diacetyl Trimmer) but requested additional ingredients mentioned in this post this morning since they guarantee on MSDS all flavors are free of toxic substances and manufactured under FAO strict conditions hence we do not check each and every toxic ingredient with them since it is excluded already according to analysis. We check newly discovered harmful ingredients as soon as new studies emerge and request new flavors based on these studies to ensure it is safe. Details on the attached doc were removed due to competitors always looking for suppliers to steal. So the answer is NO, we will not mention the manufacturer but have all documentation ready in a case where it is needed. In business if you bullsh1t someone regarding a product specification you will be caught sometime and we would not have invested a few 100k on a startup business just to loose it in a lawsuit, needless to say with the additional expansion of DIY flavours and manufacturers we will invest more and can loose this investment if we are not honest to our customers. Sure we have to build trust but currently we "trust" TFA, Capella, FA etc only on what they declare as well, same principle, they will not declare anything that is not true if they really want to have a successful business. If you do not want to buy our range and do not take the manufacturer's letter attached as proof and the MSDS certificates we have then don't or alternatively our customers can buy the TFA or Flavor West flavors we will be stocking. I think most people should consider the Nicotine, PG and VG they are vaping but...lets post to check which vendor will provide their suppliers details for these base mixes or Eliquid recipes, we and yourself trust the certificates provided by your Nic, PG and VG supplier even if they are "branded" it does not indicate they are safe. You get the picture, it is company confidential information and will only be provided if required by law.


We have tested 100+ flavors and only selected 46 flavors (adding a few next week) to be good enough based on feedback from several people (If 80% positive on taste then we will stock it for resale otherwise we scrap it). This is not the vision of most other flavor concentrate suppliers they just buy and sell. Not that I want to bad-mouth TFA but Google TFA poor flavors and there are many so you will be wasting your money on some flavors. Lol...try to work with Lemon-Lime, Sweet Woodruff, Bacon, Caramel Cappuccino from TFA just to mention a few. We will do it selectively based on samples tested by several people when we stock it from these companies not to waste our customers money and our own since if it is not good and not conforming to standards and do not exclude harmful ingredients (if found after a batch is purchased based on new studies) it will be trashed.


TFA Quoted below, Diketone only removed in 2014 from products below, we base our development on knowledge already available and ensure our liquids do not contain the ingredients as mentioned above.


"TFA Quote - COMING SOON - Diketone Free (DX) Flavors (9/19/2014)

We will soon be selling the following Flavors in our 'Bulk Flavors' section that are free of Acetoin, and Acetyl Propionyl (Diketone). Many of our flavors are free of these ingredients, and NO flavor of ours contains Diacetyl (another Diketone) as an ingredient, however the flavors listed below contained Acetoin and Acetyl Propionyl originally, and we have reformulated them to be made without them and are releasing them as a seperate product with the names:


DX Banana Cream

DX Bavarian Cream

DX Hazelnut "


@Vapington, thank you for your post and positive attitude, I am sure you had the same negative criticism when you started your own range of eliquids. Your recipes is what makes your business a success which you already proven in the market.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hi Johan

Thanks for the reply.

But in my case, no, I am not hesitant to "new" things. I'm a straight forward person, when I ask question - I need the answer to THAT question. The question constantly asked here was *who makes it*. Simple. That question was not answered.


----------



## rogue zombie

But seriously, in my case, don't feel like I'm attacking your company personally. 

I have only every bought from Skyblue and Valley Vapour, because I know what brands they are. I just want to know. Not because I think CAP or TFA are better.... I just want to know.


----------



## Mike

Thanks Johan @Vapeowave. Your information is appreciated, truly.

However the point I was getting at, is that companies like TFA, Flavour Art, Flavor West, Flavorah etc are open to scrutiny. I can contact them and ask for an ingredient list and receive it - in fact some of it is available to the public. That's exactly why they were able to respond to people's concerns about diketones etc. It means a lot for you to come forward directly, in my _opinion_, Vapeowave should welcome scrutiny and challenges, instead of dismissing them and laughing at the criticism. You seem to have faith and confidence in your product so why not embrace these challenges and prove that they're safe so that there are no doubts and concerns? As a vendor, I keep my standards high and won't just embrace something I do not trust, this is not resistance to change, it's because I strive to create the best possible product.

I personally am very open to new things, in fact I'm quite obsessive about getting that next new flavour. I currently import from 8 different companies - some retail and others commercial. However if I decide to have a sample tested and find something unsafe like titanium dioxide (which was found in unicorn milk), I'm able to get a hold of TFA directly and express my concerns. However in the case of your product, I can contact you. I'm sure your customer service is solid, but at the end of the day, I need to be able to trust that I'm not harming customers with my product and a screenshot of a document that anyone could have typed up doesn't inspire confidence.

Again, please don't take these challenges personally, the criticism is on the transparency, not the service Vapeowave provides or your flavour compositor. I'm sure you'll be able to see the positives of holding up to scrutiny.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

@Vapeowave you make a good argument. I rest my case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Vapeowave said:


> Hi, this is Johan from Vapeowave, Clint my partner posted last night. Let me answer all questions in one post.
> 
> @zadiac Our flavors are not produced by any of the companies above but we will stock selected TFA, Capella and Flavor West concentrates in around 1 month I estimate. We will still be expanding our own range as well since it is more affordable and some flavors exceeds taste and less % needed on DIY Eliquids compared to some of the flavors of manufacturers above. Needless to say it conforms to specifications and exclude harmful ingredients as mentioned below.
> 
> @Mike @Eequinox, @r0gue z0mbie, I actually laughed when I saw the criticism on this post last night since I had the same criticism in one of my other successful businesses within the first 6 months after startup in 2008. Anyone can buy and sell TFA, Capella etc but when someone creates a new brand or anything that is "new" it will be scrutinized. This is human behavior and resistance to change most of the time (or perhaps afraid of competition lol..). Even though TFA is sold in South Africa for a few years they only started to remove Diketone such as Diacetyl, Acetoin and Acetyl Propionyl in 2014 from some flavors, post below for reference. We have this knowledge upfront (and 100’s of other studies) and as attached letter received from flavor supplier these materials are not present. We confirmed many of these materials before not to be present before resale to the public (Diketone, Diacetyl, Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl, 2-3 Hexanedione, 2-3 HeptanedioneD, Diacetyl Trimmer) but requested additional ingredients mentioned in this post this morning since they guarantee on MSDS all flavors are free of toxic substances and manufactured under FAO strict conditions hence we do not check each and every toxic ingredient with them since it is excluded already according to analysis. We check newly discovered harmful ingredients as soon as new studies emerge and request new flavors based on these studies to ensure it is safe. Details on the attached doc were removed due to competitors always looking for suppliers to steal. So the answer is NO, we will not mention the manufacturer but have all documentation ready in a case where it is needed. In business if you bullsh1t someone regarding a product specification you will be caught sometime and we would not have invested a few 100k on a startup business just to loose it in a lawsuit, needless to say with the additional expansion of DIY flavours and manufacturers we will invest more and can loose this investment if we are not honest to our customers. Sure we have to build trust but currently we "trust" TFA, Capella, FA etc only on what they declare as well, same principle, they will not declare anything that is not true if they really want to have a successful business. If you do not want to buy our range and do not take the manufacturer's letter attached as proof and the MSDS certificates we have then don't or alternatively our customers can buy the TFA or Flavor West flavors we will be stocking. I think most people should consider the Nicotine, PG and VG they are vaping but...lets post to check which vendor will provide their suppliers details for these base mixes or Eliquid recipes, we and yourself trust the certificates provided by your Nic, PG and VG supplier even if they are "branded" it does not indicate they are safe. You get the picture, it is company confidential information and will only be provided if required by law.
> 
> 
> We have tested 100+ flavors and only selected 46 flavors (adding a few next week) to be good enough based on feedback from several people (If 80% positive on taste then we will stock it for resale otherwise we scrap it). This is not the vision of most other flavor concentrate suppliers they just buy and sell. Not that I want to bad-mouth TFA but Google TFA poor flavors and there are many so you will be wasting your money on some flavors. Lol...try to work with Lemon-Lime, Sweet Woodruff, Bacon, Caramel Cappuccino from TFA just to mention a few. We will do it selectively based on samples tested by several people when we stock it from these companies not to waste our customers money and our own since if it is not good and not conforming to standards and do not exclude harmful ingredients (if found after a batch is purchased based on new studies) it will be trashed.
> 
> 
> TFA Quoted below, Diketone only removed in 2014 from products below, we base our development on knowledge already available and ensure our liquids do not contain the ingredients as mentioned above.
> 
> 
> "TFA Quote - COMING SOON - Diketone Free (DX) Flavors (9/19/2014)
> 
> We will soon be selling the following Flavors in our 'Bulk Flavors' section that are free of Acetoin, and Acetyl Propionyl (Diketone). Many of our flavors are free of these ingredients, and NO flavor of ours contains Diacetyl (another Diketone) as an ingredient, however the flavors listed below contained Acetoin and Acetyl Propionyl originally, and we have reformulated them to be made without them and are releasing them as a seperate product with the names:
> 
> 
> DX Banana Cream
> 
> DX Bavarian Cream
> 
> DX Hazelnut "
> 
> 
> @Vapington, thank you for your post and positive attitude, I am sure you had the same negative criticism when you started your own range of eliquids. Your recipes is what makes your business a success which you already proven in the market.



Dude, I know - I hear you on this one, when I was reading this comment - (("How are we to be certain that there aren't things such as titanium dioxide, let alone things like acetoin or AP? What if there are trace amount of lipids or silica? The fact that you're not willing to be transparent about the source makes it sounds as though it will not hold up to scrutiny")) I thought, what is the point of debating this further - coodo's for breaking this down for the ok'e. 

And coodo's for not loosing your shit like they did - my money will stay with VapeOWave. I have lots of respect for how you dealt with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Chukin'Vape said:


> And coodo's for not loosing your shit like they did -



"Like they did".... 

No "dude", grow up. I'm a 40 year old bloody man, asking another grown man a simple question.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

The biggest issue for me, is not being able to compare percentages for recipes with people all over the world. Something which is easily done with TFA, CAP etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

has ne one died from vaping this yet


----------



## Christos

theoS said:


> has ne one died from vaping this yet


I die a little inside every month when I tally what I spent on gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Eequinox

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude, I know - I hear you on this one, when I was reading this comment - (("How are we to be certain that there aren't things such as titanium dioxide, let alone things like acetoin or AP? What if there are trace amount of lipids or silica? The fact that you're not willing to be transparent about the source makes it sounds as though it will not hold up to scrutiny")) I thought, what is the point of debating this further - coodo's for breaking this down for the ok'e.
> 
> And coodo's for not loosing your shit like they did - my money will stay with VapeOWave. I have lots of respect for how you dealt with this.


i think i will go buy my concentrates at pick and pay even their no name brand at least says no name brand on it and who packages it and to some degree the ingredients and i doubt they will treat a person like you wants to steal their secrets


----------



## theoS

Christos said:


> I die a little inside every month when I tally what I spent on gear.


lol yeah same here i thought its cheaper than smoking

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## zadiac

It is cheaper than smoking. Buying gear is a choice we make. With my current gear and mixing my own juices, I spend about R500 every 3 months, which is waaay cheaper than smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Like any hobby, the start-up costs are expensive and then gets cheaper, except photography, that gets more expensive when you get into dedicated lenses and stuff. Sorry for the hijack, but when are you joining the diy thread and shearing some recipes @zadiac?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Like any hobby, the start-up costs are expensive and then gets cheaper, except photography, that gets more expensive when you get into dedicated lenses and stuff. Sorry for the hijack, but when are you joining the diy thread and shearing some recipes @zadiac?



Well, at the moment I'm just throwing stuff together to vape and don't really record any recipes. The ones that I do experiment on and carefully record everything I do, are for future commercialisation and thus I cannot share those. Sorry.
Other than that, I'm just working off existing clone recipes found on the internet.
I use the following two websites mostly to get some recipes and ideas:

http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/


----------



## Zahz

In terms of service I've never had a problem. They respond to emails and deliver on time. Also get calls if their is s delay so in terms of service I think it's superb. Will place my order soon and let you guys know what's my take on the concentrates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Eequinox said:


> i think i will go buy my concentrates at pick and pay even their no name brand at least says no name brand on it and who packages it and to some degree the ingredients and i doubt they will treat a person like you wants to steal their secrets

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## theoS

called them to day very helpful wiil even set me up a chart of the % i must use round about


----------



## Viper_SA

theoS said:


> called them to day very helpful wiil even set me up a chart of the % i must use round about



That's part of the issue I think. Now we have one person's input for %'s, whereas with a brand we have thousands of inputs. Is the price difference really worth all that trial and error?


----------



## zadiac

I've decided to take one for the team and ordered a few flavors. I was skeptical at first, but after the good argument he made, I've decided to give them a try. I've tried quite a few brands of flavor concentrates to date and feel I can spot a low quality concentrate, so I'll post here with my findings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## theoS

Viper_SA said:


> That's part of the issue I think. Now we have one person's input for %'s, whereas with a brand we have thousands of inputs. Is the price difference really worth all that trial and error?


do not ask what your country can do for you but what u can do for your country


----------



## method1

I think it's personal choice if you decide to go with an unknown quantity, just like smoking & vaping are choices with potential consequences.

The industry is in it's infancy, and with a lot of manufacturers out there actually working on products _specifically _for vaping (flavorah comes to mind) and the science being new and little understood, my choice is going to be to go with a manufacturer that is actively working and researching what happens to these compounds on vapourisation and inhalation.

Vaping is full of unknowns as it is, and since I got into it to be healthier and quit smoking, Im not about to turn a blind eye just because something tastes good, although the temptation is sometimes there.

I'll go where the research is happening, since that makes me feel more confident in getting a quality product, that's my choice.

Nobody is forced to buy or not buy anything, just keep an open mind and be aware there's still a lot we don't know, go in with your eyes open.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

theoS said:


> do not ask what your country can do for you but what u can do for your country



Ask not what the forum can do for you, but what you can do for the forum....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> I've decided to take one for the team and ordered a few flavors. I was skeptical at first, but after the good argument he made, I've decided to give them a try. I've tried quite a few brands of flavor concentrates to date and feel I can spot a low quality concentrate, so I'll post here with my findings.


I'm with @zadiac on this one. Vapowave don't want to disclose their source because it's the success to their business. I fully respect that. 

In terms of diy I really don't give a hoot about clones and receipts online. 95% of them I don't like and about most of them trigger migranes for me. 
I enjoy making diy flavours and all my flavours I vape are personally tailored to my liking. This has taken me a long time to perfect and it is still a work in progress.

In all honesty it sounds like vapowave is possibly better aligned with flavours that are safe than some of the big brands. 

I will definitely be trying some of their concentrates in the near future.


----------



## Zahz

I'm on with you guys. That is so true it's very subjective. I also mix my own and then work from there with the adjustments and the price at VapeOwave seems very good so if it works well it's a win win . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm sorry, I don't mean to stir. It's not in my nature really. I'm a 'live and let die' sort of person.

It must be the fact that I have been in sales and distribution for the past 18 years the makes me think differently.

I can just imagine going to one of my dealers:

Dealer: "This product looks very cool. What brand is it? Who makes it?"
Me:"Oh I can't tell you that because I'm scared the competition will find out.... it is highly approved though and..."

Chances are, that dealer would ask me to get out of his office, because they're not buying weed on the side of the road.

Like I said though, I couldn't care less. I'm a hobbyist. Try sell a no name battery to a RC fanatic, and tell me how far how get.


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol.. it would be absolute poetry if these turned out to be Inawera or Flavorah... that would be hilarious.

But honestly, I would've been more interested in the product right now, if they had told me it was made by Beacon, or Pirrelli tyres in the start of the convo.


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.. it would be absolute poetry if these turned out to be Inawera or Flavorah... that would be hilarious.
> 
> But honestly, I would've been more interested in the product right now, if they had told me it was made by Beacon, or Pirrelli tyres in the start of the convo.


If sombody said to me this thunder power lipo has discharge rate on 45c and this no name brand had a discharge rate of 45c I would buy the thunder power. 

If sombody said this battery is tested and is half the price of the thunder power I would buy it and test it and use it in my 30k setup because it actually works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Vapowave, are all your concentrates locally sourced?

Do you stock any international concentrates and if so are you willing to disclose which are local and which are international?


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> If sombody said to me this thunder power lipo has discharge rate on 45c and this no name brand had a discharge rate of 45c I would buy the thunder power.
> 
> If sombody said this battery is tested and is half the price of the thunder power I would buy it and test it and use it in my 30k setup because it actually works.



Ah you see, I'm a control freek.

I would simply ask for the model number of the batteries you were trying to sell me, and do the homework myself. 

I dont like to listen to people.


----------



## Christos

@r0gue z0mbie what kind of rc stuff are you into? 
I like my rc helicopters and I have a small fortune invested in my helicopters.


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> @r0gue z0mbie what kind of rc stuff are you into?
> I like my rc helicopters and I have a small fortune invested in my helicopters.


Oh no I was saying that hypothetically. Although I would loooove to get into some RC helicopters and cars.

Im a hobbyist in DIY ejuice. And I need to know exactly what I'm using... for various reasons. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh no I was saying that hypothetically. Although I would loooove to get into some RC helicopters and cars.
> 
> Im a hobbyist in DIY ejuice. And I need to know exactly what I'm using... for various reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Vape gear is cheap compared to rc gear. 
You get the expensive gear at most retail hobby shops but it's all amateur grade. 

If you really do your homework you end up getting the professional/ actual hobby grade stuff which is bloody expensive. 

I'm talking about a radio which costs 7k+.
Servos which cost 1k and you need 3.
A motor which cost 2k.
Blades which cost 1k.

Also the amateur stuff is difficult to control and leaves you hating the hobby.

I have a heli which cost me 30k. The joy of it was I built it myself. You could get it for half the price but I went for the best of all the parts needed. 

It does not have to be so pricey. You can get a decent heli to learn on for about 6k excl. the radio.


----------



## Eequinox

Christos said:


> Vape gear is cheap compared to rc gear.
> You get the expensive gear at most retail hobby shops but it's all amateur grade.
> 
> If you really do your homework you end up getting the professional/ actual hobby grade stuff which is bloody expensive.
> 
> I'm talking about a radio which costs 7k+.
> Servos which cost 1k and you need 3.
> A motor which cost 2k.
> Blades which cost 1k.
> 
> Also the amateur stuff is difficult to control and leaves you hating the hobby.
> 
> I have a heli which cost me 30k. The joy of it was I built it myself. You could get it for half the price but I went for the best of all the parts needed.
> 
> It does not have to be so pricey. You can get a decent heli to learn on for about 6k excl. the radio.


my luck i spend that kind of moolah and crash the bloody thing to smithereens in the first 5 seconds


----------



## Christos

Eequinox said:


> my luck i spend that kind of moolah and crash the bloody thing to smithereens in the first 5 seconds


I have never crashed my 30k heli. I'm very conservative with it. 

I do have a 3k heli that I've probably spent 10k on parts because I crash it often. I lost it once and I almost cried in a veld. I did manage to find it. 

I have 3 other minature helis that I practice on because parts are a lot cheaper but they are not as stable in the air. 

The 3k heli was lost because a up draft caught it and I lost control. 
Would never happen with my big guy but hey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

How did we get from flavor concentrates to RC helicopters?
Can we keep this thread on topic please guys?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> How did we get from flavor concentrates to RC helicopters?
> Can we keep this thread on topic please guys?


I guess we get bored waiting for replies.


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theoS

kimbo said:


> View attachment 35845


has ne one tryd these guys yet ?


----------



## GerharddP

theoS said:


> has ne one tryd these guys yet ?


Has "ne" 1 stoped using mxit yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox

GerharddP said:


> Has "ne" 1 stoped using mxit yet?


wow i hated that app when i worked at vodacom sooo much


----------



## GerharddP

Eequinox said:


> wow i hated that app when i worked at vodacom sooo much


I hate it for its blatant destruction of a perfectly well functioning language that in no way shape or form should be butchered by the use of shorthand "lazy" abbreviations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac

GerharddP said:


> I hate it for its blatant destruction of a perfectly well functioning language that in no way shape or form should be butchered by the use of shorthand "lazy" abbreviations.



Agreed. If I'm too lazy to type, then I don't type. I don't rape a language like that. I also don't read posts that are typed like that. If someone wants to ask me something, they should do it properly, or I'm not interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> @Vapowave, are all your concentrates locally sourced?
> 
> Do you stock any international concentrates and if so are you willing to disclose which are local and which are international?


Any comments @Vapeowave ?


----------



## Eequinox

Christos said:


> Any comments @Vapeowave ?


unlikely as this has been discussed before they are using their own brand from a laboratory in the states somewhere if you look back into this post you can make your own choices there is also a whole fact sheet explanation in the vendor section somewhere


----------



## Mike

@Eequinox I believe it's just an international company that's not based in China?


----------



## Eequinox

Mike said:


> @Eequinox I believe it's just an international company that's not based in China?


well i did not want to get into specifics in case i get accused of trolling


----------



## zadiac

Just read the whole thread and you'll see this has been discussed quite well with a good comeback from the owner. I don't think a repeat of this discussion is necessary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

I have tried the flavors from VapeOWave and they are good. Maybe a little lighter than Cap or TFA, but good flavors and I've vaped on it for a while now. I will say that IMO it is safe to buy these flavor concentrates from them. I cannot fault them at this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom. F

zadiac said:


> I have tried the flavors from VapeOWave and they are good. Maybe a little lighter than Cap or TFA, but good flavors and I've vaped on it for a while now. I will say that IMO it is safe to buy these flavor concentrates from them. I cannot fault them at this time.


I have also used a few of them and I found the same. Slightly higher % needed to get the flavor to where I would like it but they have all tasted quite nice actually. Now that they have expanded their range to include TFA and Flavourwest (at some of the best prices in SA) I will definitely be a return customer. I had great service and a good overall experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83

I've been buying from them for a while now & quite enjoy the mixes I churn out. 

Also , quick responses to my emails + timeous deliveries so that's a plus in my book


----------



## Zahz

Totally agree with you guys, it's really good quality concentrates and at a good price. I want to add marshmallow to my base what percentage you guys suggest? Around 4%? Or maybe 5%?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F

Zahz said:


> Totally agree with you guys, it's really good quality concentrates and at a good price. I want to add marshmallow to my base what percentage you guys suggest? Around 4%? Or maybe 5%?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant say man. Haven't used their marshmallow.


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Zahz said:


> Totally agree with you guys, it's really good quality concentrates and at a good price. I want to add marshmallow to my base what percentage you guys suggest? Around 4%? Or maybe 5%?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marshmallow is horrible! Rather get the candy floss.


----------



## stevie g

Zahz said:


> Totally agree with you guys, it's really good quality concentrates and at a good price. I want to add marshmallow to my base what percentage you guys suggest? Around 4%? Or maybe 5%?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


start at 1% unless you are high speed blending it will take a few days for the flavor/sweetness to come through.


----------



## Phillip868

Hi Guys, Yesterday I finally got my order from VapeOWave, R1100 worth of flavours,PG, Vg, Kenthal etc. My opinion: Flavours are very nice (consider that I have never before used any flavour concentrates or done any serious DIY mixing) My first blend is a masterpiece, it got my wife to make the switch to vaping. What I can say is at 50/50 PG/VG and 9mg nic as a base the vape is super smooth, just the way I like it because MOST of the store bought juices were just too harsh for me. Anyway I can vouch for the PG and VG bases as well as the Nic, really good quality and no funny after taste. The Kanthal 28g also very nice to rebuild my E-vod coils. I think I am the first to vape Sub Ohm on an E-vod Tank (0.8ohm). Now the flavours - I bought 28 different concentrates, mostly dessert flavors and a couple fruity ones. My first attempt was for:
*The Reaper* (Copyrighted)
25ml 50/50 Vg/Pg @ 7.5mg Nic,
Coffee Esspresso at 6%
Sweet cream 4%
Ice Cream 4%
EM 3 drops (0.5%)
Koolada 3 drops (0.5%)
Popcorn 3-5 drops (0.5%-0.75)

App used: E-juice me up, I will try to find the recipe later and post a screen shot.

This was basically a thumb suck that I got right first time. Twas with this juice that my wife joined the light side of the force.
The fruity flavors are strong, just 6% in a mix is almost overpowering, but EM does tame it a bit at 1 drop per 8ml of Juice.

I will order from them again, service is good too, very friendly and helpful staff, (thanks Clint for making me jealous of your TFV4, I want one so badly, but my mod won't keep up.)


----------



## Vapeowave

Phillip868 said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday I finally got my order from VapeOWave, R1100 worth of flavours,PG, Vg, Kenthal etc. My opinion: Flavours are very nice (consider that I have never before used any flavour concentrates or done any serious DIY mixing) My first blend is a masterpiece, it got my wife to make the switch to vaping. What I can say is at 50/50 PG/VG and 9mg nic as a base the vape is super smooth, just the way I like it because MOST of the store bought juices were just too harsh for me. Anyway I can vouch for the PG and VG bases as well as the Nic, really good quality and no funny after taste. The Kanthal 28g also very nice to rebuild my E-vod coils. I think I am the first to vape Sub Ohm on an E-vod Tank (0.8ohm). Now the flavours - I bought 28 different concentrates, mostly dessert flavors and a couple fruity ones. My first attempt was for:
> *The Reaper* (Copyrighted)
> 25ml 50/50 Vg/Pg @ 7.5mg Nic,
> Coffee Esspresso at 6%
> Sweet cream 4%
> Ice Cream 4%
> EM 3 drops (0.5%)
> Koolada 3 drops (0.5%)
> Popcorn 3-5 drops (0.5%-0.75)
> 
> App used: E-juice me up, I will try to find the recipe later and post a screen shot.
> 
> This was basically a thumb suck that I got right first time. Twas with this juice that my wife joined the light side of the force.
> The fruity flavors are strong, just 6% in a mix is almost overpowering, but EM does tame it a bit at 1 drop per 8ml of Juice.
> 
> I will order from them again, service is good too, very friendly and helpful staff, (thanks Clint for making me jealous of your TFV4, I want one so badly, but my mod won't keep up.)


@Phillip868 Thanks a mil, yeah loving this TFV4 hehe, that juice sounds divine, will give it a try sometime  have a good one


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Also bought a large bunch of concentrates from Vapeowave and very happy no issues whatsoever, glass bottled and clean flavour tastes. 
Great service from them as well !


----------



## Anwar

Just ordered my first batch from vapowave for my first diy today...excited for my new hobby 

@Vapeowave 

#excited 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Anwar said:


> Just ordered my first batch from vapowave for my first diy today...excited for my new hobby
> 
> @Vapeowave
> 
> #excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk



Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

It took me 39min to read through all the comments to get to the end results. Wow. well it looks I got the answers finally


----------



## SillyWilly

I've only used VapeOWave's concentrates & I'm very happy with them. Some flavours don't even need to be steeped for very long till they're great. Only problem is that they only have branches in Centurion & Boksburg. Willing to try new brands. Any recommendations for places with concentrates in the Randburg/ Sandton area?


----------



## kimbo

Was just about to PM @Vapeowave 

Can this be right:
Vapeowave was last seen:
16/1/16


----------



## kimbo

Well that is a bit concerning, all the number for them is not answering
well .. i bought some flavors from them and he one bottle came here not sealed nor does it have that plastic thingie inside for the needle to go trough, i tried to email them 2hours ago but nothing, tried to phone .. nothing


----------



## Stosta

kimbo said:


> Well that is a bit concerning, all the number for them is not answering
> well .. i bought some flavors from them and he one bottle came here not sealed nor does it have that plastic thingie inside for the needle to go trough, i tried to email them 2hours ago but nothing, tried to phone .. nothing
> View attachment 48501
> View attachment 48502


Yeah, they are difficult to contact.


----------



## Nailedit77

Their liquid is not nice at all, mate and myself bought about 8 flavours recently and all of them smell and taste weird. The blueberry is insanely nasty!!! Screwd up so many of my mixes with this stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Khan83

kimbo said:


> Well that is a bit concerning, all the number for them is not answering
> well .. i bought some flavors from them and he one bottle came here not sealed nor does it have that plastic thingie inside for the needle to go trough, i tried to email them 2hours ago but nothing, tried to phone .. nothing
> View attachment 48501
> View attachment 48502


Same here @kimbo . Ordered a few flavors weeks ago & their Dulce & Vanilla concentrates were in a new styled bottled without the seal & inner stopper. Didn't think anything of it until I saw your post & now I'm a bit concerned too lol . Sad though , always had a good exerience with them

Mailed them now asking for feedback on the forum . Lets see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Khan83 said:


> Same here @kimbo . Ordered a few flavors weeks ago & their Dulce & Vanilla concentrates were in a new styled bottled without the seal & inner stopper. Didn't think anything of it until I saw your post & now I'm a bit concerned too lol . Sad though , always had a good exerience with them
> 
> Mailed them now asking for feedback on the forum . Lets see


What concerns me is that there is no seal on the bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Lazy employee.... Bottling is monotonous.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Where can I get 100% PG and VG as well as tfa and cap concentrates from in the East rand? Vapeowave I've heard aren't that good? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

They have not been online since mid january.


----------



## Anwar

kyle_redbull said:


> Where can I get 100% PG and VG as well as tfa and cap concentrates from in the East rand? Vapeowave I've heard aren't that good?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Best place to get all your diy needs are valley vapour 

I get all my ingredients from them

Good luck and welcome to diying 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Hi Everyone,thanks for all the feedback and great great compliments , big ups toyou all, just to touch on a few things
We are currently not active on Ecigssa, please drop us a mail or pop in if you need any assistance or information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thank you for the feedback it's appreciated. I can relate to ur situation so it's all good. Will pop in to ur Boksburg branch 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tj96

I Used them .Inconsistent flavors and service! Pass thanks! my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Vapeowave said:


> reason for the caps is we changed the caps due to the ones with dippers gave us hassles with leakage, nothing to be concerned about.


@Vapeowave i am not talking about the fact that i got different bottles, but that the (I presume) New bleu bottles that came, one was sealed and one not,


----------



## Slick

kimbo said:


> @Vapeowave i am not talking about the fact that i got different bottles, but that the (I presume) New bleu bottles that came, one was sealed and one not,


I hav been buying all my Diy goodies from vapeowave and very happy with quality and prices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Please bear in mind that this thread is in the general threads of the forum. As such vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or pricing.

So kindly do not solicit response from Vapeowave here. Rather use the PM system.

FYI, Vapeowave is not currently a supporting vendor on ECIGSSA.


----------



## kimbo

Slick said:


> I hav been buying all my Diy goodies from vapeowave and very happy with quality and prices


I am glad for you, i will rather go buy my DIY goods from Vally Vapor and know all is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Apologies @Silver i am just pissed off because they took my money and gave me some snotty answer by email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Phillip868 said:


> .....
> 
> *The Reaper* (Copyrighted)
> 25ml 50/50 Vg/Pg @ 7.5mg Nic,
> Coffee Esspresso at 6%
> Sweet cream 4%
> Ice Cream 4%
> EM 3 drops (0.5%)
> Koolada 3 drops (0.5%)
> Popcorn 3-5 drops (0.5%-0.75)
> 
> App used: E-juice me up, I will try to find the recipe later and post a screen shot.
> 
> This was basically a thumb suck that I got right first time. Twas with this juice that my wife joined the light side of the force.
> The fruity flavors are strong, just 6% in a mix is almost overpowering, but EM does tame it a bit at 1 drop per 8ml of Juice.
> .....



Hi I mixed it, but for me there is something wrong or missing. Did you ever change this? Or steeped it for some time?

Thanks


----------



## Phillip868

SAVaper said:


> Hi I mixed it, but for me there is something wrong or missing. Did you ever change this? Or steeped it for some time?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, well, I steeped it for about two weeks, the second time I did this I reduced the Coffee to 4% and increased the Popcorn to 1%. It was a bit smoother but lacking a "salty" tone, so after the two weeks steeping I added graham cheesecake at 2%, it sorted it out and works nicely now. I kind of forgot where I posted the recipe to update so I apologize now. If you experience a throat burning sensation, try reducing the nic or remove the koolada completely.


----------



## NewOobY

I've been to there shop lately, and i think they just using the new bottles without inner stopper because it is cheaper. When you open the bottle it is usually over full, even those without stoppers. I know it can seem strange if you haven't been to there shop or whatever - but I still like there concentrates and have always gotten smiles when I go to there shop.


----------



## SAVaper

Phillip868 said:


> Hi, well, I steeped it for about two weeks, the second time I did this I reduced the Coffee to 4% and increased the Popcorn to 1%. It was a bit smoother but lacking a "salty" tone, so after the two weeks steeping I added graham cheesecake at 2%, it sorted it out and works nicely now. I kind of forgot where I posted the recipe to update so I apologize now. If you experience a throat burning sensation, try reducing the nic or remove the koolada completely.



Thanks. I will give it a good steep and see if changing the % does it for me. I hope so because it sounded nice.


----------

